# Sticky for wade fishing?



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a sticky for wade fishing info, for beginners? 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

The same ol questions are still fun to answer. There may be new gear, or something to share. I don't have a problem with anyone asking a question. I sure am not a guru by any stretch but I gotts sperience...

Glad to help those that ask...and I may even learn a thing or two myself.



I think I read between your lines......


----------

